# Pictures of my Turtle:)



## mich1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, this is my Turtle, just wanted to share....I show my friends and they don't seem as enthusiastic as me lol

I'm in Adelaide, so would my Turtle be a murray river turtle?

anyway, thanks for looking

Mich x


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 8, 2007)

omg lol it looks like you have just caught it peeing or something!

so cute though


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Nov 8, 2007)

It does have a bit of a "deer in the headlights" look. :lol:

Very cute though...


----------



## mich1 (Nov 8, 2007)

lol!!! yeah i think it was the flash!....ty


----------



## Jen (Nov 8, 2007)

love the shell, looks a little like the opera house


----------



## mich1 (Nov 8, 2007)

haha cool.....the harbour is one of my fav places in the world...


----------



## shays (Nov 30, 2007)

*im in adelaide too*

HI Mich, 
I live in adelaide too I also have murray river turtles.. (2) of them and very much still leanring about them at the moment and trying hard to stop them fighting hehe..
here is a pic of my little one he's my fav.. timmy the turtle..


----------



## mich1 (Dec 1, 2007)

hey! very cute, i just replied to your other post.... where abouts did you get him?
maybe ours are related?!!! cos he looks a lil like mine
her /he /it /thine


----------



## shays (Dec 1, 2007)

*turtles look alike*

hi there, yes they are alot alike.. my other turtle has a lighter coloured shell ( the nuts one) I got them both of a man at the port Adelaide markets he has a pet shop there and got these from a breeder friend of his.. apparently mine are both the same age and from the same batch..he said if i bought both from the same batch and let them grow togther there would be less chance of fighting .. I have just been out now to get some weed for the tank in the hope the lill fellow can hide from the big bully one.. but I cant seem to find any place who stocks the vallis or some form of plant food in a large size tub soo i can grow some of my own stock to replenish the tank.. do you have any idea?? so for now its just the sily type ones Ive got but knowing the big one he will try to eat it lol..
regards shay


----------



## mich1 (Dec 1, 2007)

hey there...what about the aquarium place on anzac highway? they have plants, thats where i get my plants from
hope this helps


----------



## imalizard (Dec 1, 2007)

He Mich great looking turtle, i think it is a kreft river turtle(sp?) because of the yellow marks behind its eyes.


----------



## shays (Dec 1, 2007)

hey there, do you think it is safe to put river rock found at the banksof the river at noarlunga (across the road from the wooden parkland ) in the tank? i got a heap of rocks from there I have washed them all but one of them has moss on it would it be safe? and also is the weed that grows in there safe for turtles?

regards shay


----------



## imalizard (Dec 2, 2007)

I pretty sure the moss will be ok but thats just what i say. It depends on the type of weed, is it long a strong, short and bushy? I never used plants in my turtle tanks because ive had 4 turtle die of getting straggled in the plants.


----------



## imalizard (Dec 2, 2007)

Was the weed you found under water or above? If it was under water i would say its ok but if it was on land i wouldnt put it in your tank unless you have a land patch.


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 2, 2007)

imalizard said:


> He Mich great looking turtle, i think it is a kreft river turtle(sp?) because of the yellow marks behind its eyes.




It's actually a Murray River turtle (Emydura macquarii macquarii). Some Murray's hatch with small markings like this one with the small yellow stripe behind the eye but fade as they get older. The Murray River turtles from South Australia, which is where most of them come from that end up in petshops as far away as QLD, grow much bigger than Krefft's turtles. Murrays can reach sizes up to 40cm and it's common for them to grow to 20cm in the first 18months, which makes them not as good as pets as most people prefer them when they are smaller. Krefft's turtle are much slower growing and reach sizes of up to 28cm.

Only yesterday we received an email from a girl on the Sunshine Coast who wanted to know where was the best river to release her turtle (Murray River turtle) as it was 18 months old and already 18cm and was too big for her to keep anymore.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## imalizard (Dec 2, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> It's actually a Murray River turtle (Emydura macquarii macquarii). Some Murray's hatch with small markings like this one with the small yellow stripe behind the eye but fade as they get older. The Murray River turtles from South Australia, which is where most of them come from that end up in petshops as far away as QLD, grow much bigger than Krefft's turtles. Murrays can reach sizes up to 40cm and it's common for them to grow to 20cm in the first 18months, which makes them not as good as pets as most people prefer them when they are smaller. Krefft's turtle are much slower growing and reach sizes of up to 28cm.
> 
> Only yesterday we received an email from a girl on the Sunshine Coast who wanted to know where was the best river to release her turtle (Murray River turtle) as it was 18 months old and already 18cm and was too big for her to keep anymore.
> 
> ...


 

Ok thanks for correcting me. I have a kreft and murray river turtle in and outside pond


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 2, 2007)

imalizard said:


> Ok thanks for correcting me. I have a kreft and murray river turtle in and outside pond



The Krefft's and Murray will interbreed. They are two turtles that shouldn't be kept together as the Krefft's turtle is a sub-species of a Murray River turtle.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## mich1 (Dec 3, 2007)

wait up? so mines a murray turtle and will grow fast? if so i need to make plans for this lil dude....maybe build him a pond...hmm
either way, its the commitment i made. and i love him no matter what.


----------



## Geklor (Dec 3, 2007)

shays said:


> HI Mich,
> I live in adelaide too I also have murray river turtles.. (2) of them and very much still leanring about them at the moment and trying hard to stop them fighting hehe..
> here is a pic of my little one he's my fav.. timmy the turtle..


 
lol timmy the turtle... are you a Nofx fan by any chance?


----------



## mich1 (Dec 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## imalizard (Dec 12, 2007)

I dont think they will breed as they are in different ponds


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 13, 2007)

Can Eastern Long necks and Murray Rivers be in the same tank or pond together??

By the way your turtle is really cute!!


----------

